# Votex Body Kit



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey guys, how rare is this kit? How is the fitment if anyone has experience? I may have found a couple new kits, still in primer and packaging, relatively local, what are these things worth any idea?

Its a rear bumper, sideskirts, and then the bottom portion of the front bumper...


----------



## thzpcs (Apr 19, 2014)

My experience with the Votex kits is that they're really well made, and this particular kit will usually go for around $400.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

This ^^^^.

I have it on my 2001 TT. It's an Audi OEM part, not aftermarket, so it fits well. Was very expensive back in the dsy. As I recall, my dealer quoted me price near $3000 installed with my new TT back in the fall of 2002.

Most that have them now bought the at close-out prices. $400-500 seems about right.

Cheers


----------



## CaptRon (May 13, 2014)

You're lucky, if you found one buy it! A lot of TT owners are looking for them. They are very rare and no longer available. If I remember well the side skirts alone were close to $300. A few years ago Votex had them on clearance for $57. because the adhesive in the kit were all dried up. The rear kit is not everyone's taste, the skirts and nose are very popular.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I would love to have just the lower front...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

If there are multiple available can you PM me? I am starting to look for the kit in pieces or together.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

ok so I may have a line on a couple kits, they cant really be parted though, unless someone wants the other pieces, basically im only going to make an effort on these if people want them, i know the one dude intersted is in orgeon, these would be coming from pittsburgh, and im pretty sure that shipping would be outrageous...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jagt21VR6 said:


> ok so I may have a line on a couple kits, they cant really be parted though, unless someone wants the other pieces, basically im only going to make an effort on these if people want them, i know the one dude intersted is in orgeon, these would be coming from pittsburgh, and im pretty sure that shipping would be outrageous...


Shipping will be in the $100-$200 range for most folks I'd think. I bought mine from a guy in Cali and it was ove$100 to ship to Dallas 4 yrs ago. Box is huge. 


B.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in pittsburgh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I really just want the front but I would buy whole kit if that was the only way but I would pay shipping and you could just through the rear in the trash


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a brand new, unmolested one. $500+shipping from S FL.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

retloctt said:


> I have a brand new, unmolested one. $500+shipping from S FL.


I'd take the sides. All I need.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am picking up the parts this weekend, hopefully sunday, itll be 500 for the front and rear pieces, prefer not to ship but will consider if it wont sell locally, there are no skirts. I will meet within reason, say 100 miles to get this sold... Pm me for questions or details, these are in primer and brand new still in the packaging...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

no one interested in any more?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

$500 for front and rear with no sides? That's steep as most people only want the front and sides...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Well 500 if you had front and sides people would go for it myself included. No one wants the rear.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This ^ I had to give my rear votex lip away for free, tried selling it for $50 and there were no takers..


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a brand new never installed complete votex kit which includes front, sides, rear, spoiler, and other pieces that came with it. Shoot me a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## oTTawaON (Feb 28, 2006)

*PM sent your way*

I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## alby81 (May 21, 2014)

*I am selling my TT and I have a votex front lip that will be for sale*

Send me an email at alecbranda81atgmail if you interested


----------



## alby81 (May 21, 2014)

*I have one for sale*

Pm me


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

OEM or not, that thing is fugly all around


----------



## fcruzz (Jun 23, 2015)

*Vortex body kit*

anyone still have a full kit for sale?


----------



## trouble4 (Jun 19, 2015)

*fug????*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/16195788483/in/dateposted-public/


rear bumper and side skirts

price fair would be side skirts 200.00 and rear 250.00 front 275.00 IMO


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I have a brand new pair of Votex side skirts. Still debating if I should install them. Make me an offer if you're interested.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

EvoJetta said:


> I have a brand new pair of Votex side skirts. Still debating if I should install them. Make me an offer if you're interested.


I might be interested in taking them off your hands, can you check the weight on them for me? I'm purely looking to do it for weight saving purposes, therfore if they're not light (1-2 lbs) it's not worth the effort.


----------



## meyer721 (Jul 22, 2015)

*side skirts*

Do the body kit side skirts replace the metal side skirts?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

meyer721 said:


> Do the body kit side skirts replace the metal side skirts?


No, they install over the metal skirts.


----------



## meyer721 (Jul 22, 2015)

*side skirts*

Are there any body kit side skirts that replace them?


----------

